# Woman has baby from ovary tissue frozen in childhood



## father2bornot2b (Jun 2, 2015)

In a world first, a woman has given birth after surgeons implanted ovarian tissue that had been removed when she was a child, doctors reported.

Full story over at http://www.businessinsider.com/afp-woman-has-baby-from-ovary-tissue-frozen-in-childhood-2015-6 and probably every other news outlet...

/links


----------

